# fotografer.de since 1756 or so



## wittie (Jan 14, 2008)

It was the year of 1756 or so. I was wondering why do leaves change color and fall off the trees in autumn. I never managed to answer this question myself. I was busy with a project. 

... 7 days earlier 

witmaster was sitting comfortably in his master chair in the office, taking sips of a royal hot bavarian coffee he bought himself from a duty-free shop at the Munich Airport last year. It was heavy traffic on the streets those days, as usual for 6 p.m. But nothing could disturb witmasters calmness in this moment. He has just registered fotografer.de.

wittie took his mobile phone and sent an sms to joker Jimmy: affffffffffffff fotografer.de li veeeee MAMOOOOOOO. He couldnt sleep well that night. 

Glamorous days were going to happen and witmaster knew it ... 


Meet The Master,
JimmyJOKER LIVE,
next week on www.fotografer.de/gallery

_And don't forget: if you drink, don't drive._


----------



## Snyder (Jan 14, 2008)

Well im sure someone was drinking when they wrote this...


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2008)

drunk or on drugs....


----------



## wittie (Jan 14, 2008)

not true, i like playing golf instead


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2008)

So could you please elaborate on the meaning of that text you posted?

To me it makes no sense at all.


----------



## wittie (Jan 14, 2008)

it's all about the sense of humour. if you have it. no need to make sense to everybody.


----------



## wittie (Jan 14, 2008)

Alex, I must say i find your travel photos nice, no doubt.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2008)

I consider myself to have a quite a sense of humour, actually I am open to various kinds of humour, even those of some specialised geeks. But this one requires apparently more brain to comprehend than I have got. Or maybe it is just a different language from mine.


----------



## wittie (Mar 30, 2008)

my name is Wittie, Wittie Ford. I was born somewhere south in the mountain, but there are rumors I come from Cape Canaveral - not true. I do computer work to earn for living. I usually don't answer questions about my age. I live in a healthy family, but I'm not married. They know me as the unexpected media king, a master of science, a child of photography and web design, and very humble.

I wanted to introduce my old little web sphere to you - fotografer.de

Some say the web site is hard to navigate, others say it looks too perfect and people are even afraid to click on links not to break something. Your opinion is of great importance. Take it seriously in a not very serious way. It's all about the fun. Fun costs nothing, but art does.


----------



## fil8 (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL usually I just read around the forum. But I gotta say.....thats way on out there.


fil


----------



## wittie (Apr 2, 2008)

that's how it goes, now or never ... fil8 thank you man


----------



## wittie (Apr 2, 2008)

*So what is your favorite photo today?*


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont understand either, but you have some very nice shots on your site


----------



## wittie (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Jimmy, thanks for your feedback man, i really appreciate that. Just a short question, what is the O standing for in JimmyO? I know a guy called Jimmy James, we used to be neighbours in Colombo a time ago ... you know Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------

